# Let us root this thing. PLEASE



## ergon (Jun 23, 2011)

I've always run Motorola Droids but now have switched to the T-Bolt. Yes sir I've searched but found nothing definitive on rooting the Bolt or what apps I need. Open fire. This old man (63) needs a little help getting started.

Thanks


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

The TB has been rooted for quite awhile, in fact there is an excellent guide located right here on RootzWiki. Let us know if you need anything else, there's a great community of people ready and willing to lend some guidance here at RootzWiki.


----------



## ergon (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, this takes me back to the first Droid root. I guess no one has a shorter route to root yet. It will come with time. I guess I better wait a little.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Its really not as daunting as it seems. The most difficult thing is setting ADB up, which really isn't all that difficult either.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ergon said:


> Wow, this takes me back to the first Droid root. I guess no one has a shorter route to root yet. It will come with time. I guess I better wait a little.


You're probably not going to get a shorter route to rooting. The developers are intentionally making it take a learning curve to root the phone. The reason is that if you learn what you need to in order to root it manually, then you will much better understand what you're doing when you flash roms, radios, and kernels. If you don't manually root it, then you don't learn some of the things that it takes to maintain your rooted phone.

Think of it like this. Your parents could have just given you the keys to a car and sent you on your merry way to learn how to drive while on the road, or they could have taught you things first before actually giving you the keys to get on the road. That's what this rooting process does - it teaches you things. You'll be hard-pressed to find a developer who will make this process any easier. So if you wait, well, you'll be waiting a long time!


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

The XDA thread is a little easier to follow if you can set up ADB http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=996616.
This video is also helpful. 



This video can help you setup ADB http://www.youtube.com/user/nat3mil#p/u/8/oKPSe12YDxQ


----------



## jlambeth1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I used the method here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1005292 to root my friend's tbolt this morning and it is quite easy. it took less than an hour to do it.


----------



## KevinL (Jun 10, 2011)

It really is quite easy to do following the guides.


----------



## ergon (Jun 23, 2011)

I have ADD and sometimes it's a pain to follow written instructions. P3 had to call me way back in the beginning and walk me through one part. :androidwink:But thanks for all the help.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

"jlambeth1 said:


> I used the method here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1005292 to root my friend's tbolt this morning and it is quite easy. it took less than an hour to do it.


It's the easy way. But definitely nice

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## ergon (Jun 23, 2011)

It's got a virus in the driver update,


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

My tbolt's usb port is messed up and I want to unroot it so that I may return it. Is there a way to unroot it or do I just flash any of the vzw OTAs and hope it works?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

ergon said:


> It's got a virus in the driver update,


Thats *HIGHLY* doubtful


----------



## SWhetsel (Jul 18, 2011)

mobitote said:


> My tbolt's usb port is messed up and I want to unroot it so that I may return it. Is there a way to unroot it or do I just flash any of the vzw OTAs and hope it works?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=975888

Sent from a Das BAMF 3.0 RC4 Thunderbolt.


----------



## ergon (Jun 23, 2011)

Neverendingxsin said:


> Thats *HIGHLY* doubtful


I 'll give you its name when I get home. BitDefender caught it.


----------



## xspikesx (Jul 25, 2011)

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/HTC_Thunderbolt

does the above method still work for the new OTA update to 1.70.605.0?


----------

